# 10 gallon stocking plans



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey everyone I have been extremely annoying in the past about a larger tank. But I have actually decided on setting up a 10 gallon! And this is my stocking plans. If this is too crowded I would appreciate any other suggestions 

1 female betta
3-4 corys
1 apple snail
3-4 platys
Ok?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope, too crowded  Either 1 female betta and the cories, or 1 female betta and the platies. Apple snails are big and produce alot of waste, so to be on the safe side I wouldnt add one with either of the stocking plans I mentioned. It would have to be 1 female betta and an apple snail. So you have three choices


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah actually this isn't my original plan. I saw this while researching and I was like no way!! Probably not gettin' the snail. So what fish would you suggest?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hm... it depends on your preference. Cories are mostly bottom and mid-tank dwellers, and Platies are middle-top dwellers I think, so it depends on the look you want for your tank. You could also forget about any other fish and get 5-6 females bettas for your 10g, with nothing else in the tank but the females. That's an option too.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Or neon tetra's. They're really peaceful.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Or neon tetra's. They're really peaceful.


They are mostly peaceful, they can be nippy, but they wouldnt be able to survive the cycling process at all. They are like the most sensitive fish ever. I got 6 for a 14g when I didnt know about cycling, and not one of them made it after a couple months. :/ Not a beginner fish, the really need a cycled tank with strict water changes.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Neons also need acidic water, the lack of which is usually why they die... For a beginner, either the platies or the cories would be best. Depending on your female betta experience, starting a sorority could be a mess. They don't always get along so you would need places to keep any of the girls who just refused to live quietly with the others. You are planning to cycle your tank right?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I am,but I'm using Stability by seachem. They say you can do a fish-in method while cycling with Stability,but I'm not taking the chance. I have decided on cory cat's. I have seen them at LFS's and they awesome! And could I have cherry shrimp in there also?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know about the cherry shrimp... Cory are pretty active and spend most of the time on the bottom where the shrimp would be and could injure them.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok that's fine. Jus' wondering  I've decided to stick with what I have planned  Thx for all yall's help :-D


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha one more ?. What kind of cory would you suggest?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hm... if you got just average cories like albino cories or some other kind, it would be 3 of them in the tank, but if you got Pygmy Cories (they're really tiny) you could get 4-5 of them. There are many kinds of cories, so just see what your LFS has. ^^


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok so the larger ones (spotted,panda etc.) about 3 and pygmy about 4-5?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha K thx :-D


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your welcome ^^ So your planning to get cories for the tank along with your female betta?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep  Well a different female. I'm buying a new one for my tank.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

ONE more I promise!!!! I was just wondering if I could do 2 platys with 1 betta and 3 cories? Jus' wondering. So sorry for being annoying


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> ONE more I promise!!!! I was just wondering if I could do 2 platys with 1 betta and 3 cories? Jus' wondering. So sorry for being annoying


Your stocking suggestions are perfectly fine! As long as you are willing and PROMISE to keep up on water changes. That is basically what determines what you can/cannot stock with.

I would do:

1 female betta
2 platys 
6 pygmy corries

This would be the best for the fish you are looking at. Pygmy corries are your best bet. Panda's are way too sensitive with new tanks, but the pygmy should be fine as long as enough food gets to the bottom. The betta and the platys will be fine, possibly a bit of fin nipping, in which case you'd have to take out the betta, or take out the platys. Having an understocked shoal of the corries is much more concerning than an extra three, because they will be much more active and healthy. (which leads to more cleaning as a small bonus[: )

Just keep up with water changes and if you can add live plants! Plants like hornwort will suck up all the ammonia they can get. Another suggestion is java fern. Both are easy to care for and pretty cheap. If you get the corries, your going to want floating live plants anyways to shade the tank, because corries are sensitive to light and won't thrive if they aren't covered. 

You can check out my 10 gallon on the side, as an example.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

My lfs only has Albino,Green and Peppered. I was wanting to go with the Peppered. OK?


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and I am a very strict water changer


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> Oh and I am a very strict water changer


I'd probably go with 3 peppers then, they are the hardiest. Just make sure they have lots of hiding spots, because with small numbers they will feel less secure. The more hiding spots = the more active. Yes, fish are quite weird haha


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

No problemo :-D Have that alllll planned out  Thx so much for your help


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Blaze54 said:


> Yes I am,but I'm using Stability by seachem. They say you can do a fish-in method while cycling with Stability,but I'm not taking the chance. I have decided on cory cat's. I have seen them at LFS's and they awesome! And could I have cherry shrimp in there also?


I can reccomend the Stability. My brother set up a 60L community tank, planted. He started from scratch and on the first day he already added his swordtails. The week after that he added his leopard danios and a week later the next lot (I cant remember what he chose ). The main thing with Stability is to use it for the 7 days like they say on the bottle. His tank has now been going for 2 months, its cycled and he didnt have any fish deaths! Plus it looks beautiful! I use the Stability with my betta tank as well, altho I waited 2 days before adding my boys. And they where building nests within a few hours!

I must admit Seachem products are very expensive for us, but they last so much longer than the tetra products and we have had less problems since switching.Im currently saving for a bottle of flourish to help my moss wall out


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I really wouldnt do that stocking plan, I dont think the person was taking into account the huge bioload that is for a 10g. It may seem like a big tank, but it isnt, and you cant afford to overstock in that size, you know? Either a betta with cories, or a betta with platies. Not both. :/ I'm just looking out for your fish here.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

In a 10g tank with that selection of fish, the worry isn't the bioload as much as it is the territory needs. You don't want any of your fish to be too crowded. I personally don't see a problem with 2 platys, one betta, and 3 cories as long as you make your water changes priority. Also, how is your filtration? A wise woman once told me its OK to slightly overstock if you have a filter that is rated for a 15 or 20 gallon tank. The thing with cories is that they stay on the bottom level of the tank most of the time. You want to plan a tank with fish that are top-level dwellers, mid-level, and bottom level. Your platys are your mid levels, and your cories are your bottom level. Then you have your one betta female, the only one that has territorial needs.

ALSO! If the tank is cycled, and you want to make sure your water levels aren't getting too dangerous, make sure it is planted to help with nitrAtes. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks it did  And as said it will be cycled. Maybe with a couple real plants. Not sure yet.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was told that platys prefer hard water since they're livebearers. Finding that out could help you narrow it down. If you switch over to tropicalfishkeeping.com which bettafish.com is a part of you can look at profiles for the different fish and what they need.


----------

